# New classical pianist website release



## Christian Parent (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I present myself, my name is Christian Parent and I am a professional pianist from Canada.

It is with great joy that I present you my newly bilingual redesigned website. This new, more vibrant and welcoming website, will let you discover among other things, video performance from some of my favorite musical works. www.christianparentpianiste.com

All your comment are welcome.

Pleasure to share with you my passion and my art.

Christian


----------

